# help!!!!



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

I went to the poultry auction yesterday and bought 3 west of england tumblers and all of them looked good except for one he cant balance himself and he wont eat or drink i'm getting kinda worried about him and I moved him into a pet carrier in my room so i can keep a better eye on him but is there anyway I can get him to eat?


thanks jordan


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Jordan,

sorry you have a sic bird. I would recommend taking him to a vet, if possible, this bird sounds to be very sick.
Is he drinking water? 

You will have to give him water first with a syringe or eye dropper. After he is somewhat stabilized you can feed him formula, Kaytee exact, you can find it in pet stores. 
Another option is baby cereal or soaked pieces of puppy chow.

Please keep him isolated from the others and keep you new birds izolated from your birds. All three of them might be carriers of something. Also, please watch the other two for any signs of illness.

Reti


----------

